# Mail: mes boîtes aux lettres ne s'affichent pas



## Gastounet (25 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
Nouveau sur Mac, j'ai essayé de créer des boîtes aux lettres simples. Mais elles ne s'affichent pas dans la rubrique "sur mon mac", qui d'ailleurs apparaît en grisé. Pourtant, la BAL existe, et j'obtiens un message d'erreur si je veux la re-créer. J'arrive par contre à créer des boîtes aux lettres intelligentes, mais je ne peux rien déplacer dedans, ce qui me semble logique puisque elles sont sensées utiliser automatiquement des critères. Je ne trouve rien dans l'aide, ni dans les questions des forums sous "mail boîte aux lettre" (essentiellement dans forum Mac OS).
Quelque-chose serait-il mal configuré?


----------



## guilio_19 (25 Juillet 2009)

Déjà la première chose a savoir c'est : Quoi ? quel est ta version de Mac OS.
Ensuite, Utilises tu l'application "Mail"
Enfin, As tu configuré ta boite aux lettre dans : Mail->préférence->comptes  ?


----------



## Gastounet (25 Juillet 2009)

Merci Giulio

J'ai Mac OS X.5 leopard et mail 3.6. J'ai créé de nouvelles boîtes aux lettres "sur mon Mac". Une liste apparaît qui permet de dire dans quel dossier on veut créer la nouvelle BAL. Mes BAL y sont listées,  mais les BAL n'apparaissent pas à gauche de la fenêtre sous "sur mon MAC (mes comptes apparaissent)". J'ai bien configuré mes comptes de messagerie gmail et mobileme, mais comment configurer une BAL ou la rubrique "Sur mon MAC? Sous Windows, je comprendrais de devoir bricoler dans plusieurs fenêtres, mais sous MAC, ça devrait se faire tout seul. Y a-t-il éventuellement une manière de restaurer les réglages par défaut de mail?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

plusieurs choses
1- Mail c'est internet ( puisque ca va chercher les messages et les pour envoi ca passe via le web)
le sujet sera déplacé ou fermé 

2-Quel leopard?

faire une reparation des autorisations
eventuellement charger et installer la combo update
http://support.apple.com/fr_FR/downloads/

et je pense à des details
tu as déployé " sur mon mac"?
( la petite fleche à coté)


----------



## Gastounet (25 Juillet 2009)

Merci Pascal. Le problème est réglé.

En effet, "sur mon mac" n'était pas déployé, et je clicquais sur le texte, pas sur la flèche. Je suis vraiment débutant!
ça marche!


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2009)

c'est un grand classique de débutant

tiens en passant
Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html

tutos officiels Apple
pour leopard mais mêmes principes généraux pour OS précédents
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mac101/
special switch
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2514?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

tutos Apple des bases  (videos en anglais)
http://www.apple.com/findouthow/mac/

 très bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos vidéos
http://www.macpoweruser.net/podcast/index.html
http://www.vodeclic.com/parcourir/tous_les_packs
http://www.logicielmac.com/pages/tutoriaux_liste.php


----------



## Gastounet (25 Juillet 2009)

Super! C'est toujours le problème d'acquérir tout de suite les bonnes bases


----------

